# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  MINTEMP error

## tbsimon

This is flashing on our display today. I checked the details in the file gcode we sent over from Simplify and it's in there. Also tried to manually set the temps by going through the card and setting temps but every time I dialed in the number and clicked on the knob it automatically reset to '0'. Thoughts?

----------

